# HD: Partition nicht lesbar? (nach Crash)



## Neyman (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wie kann ich meine Partition wieder lesbar machen?


Nachdem meine Festplatte einige Male stehen geblieben ist (wackelnde Kontakte am (Strom)Stecker), konnte ich mein System nicht mehr starten.

Es erschiend nach dem POST die Meldung "*Fehler beim Lesen des Datenträgers
Strg + Alt + Entf für Neustart"*

Die Platte:
HD: Seagate ST380011A (80GB / 7200 Upm / Parallel-ATA)
-> vier Partitionen: C (FAT32), D (FAT32), E (NTFS) F (NTFS)

Mit einem Programm konnte ich sehen, dass die ersten beiden Partitionen nicht lesbar waren, E: und F: hingegen schon.
Um einige Daten zu sichern, habe meine HD bei einem Freund eingebaut - und konnte plötzlich die C: Partition wieder sehen/lesen!
Nur die D: Partition ist noch nicht lesbar - wie komme ich an meine Daten wieder ran?
Im Windows-Explorer wird sie zwar angezeigt, jedoch nur als "Lokaler Datenträger". Wenn man draufklickt, dauert es sehr lange, bis alles geladen ist. Man sieht aber keinen Ordner / keine Dateien.
Bei der C: Paritition war es vorher auch so.


Kann mir bitte jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?

Danke im Voraus

btw: Bei mir läuft Win XP Pro.


----------

